# Sas Liga Denmark 13-15.09



## A_Skywalker (Sep 9, 2008)

AaB v AGF

13/09/2008 16:00 BST
  1.60 3.75 5.20 All Bets (22) 
FC Midtjylland v Esbjerg fB

14/09/2008 13:00 BST
  1.571 3.75 5.50 All Bets (22) 
AC Horsens v Randers FC

14/09/2008 15:05 BST
  2.70 3.40 2.40 All Bets (23) 
Vejle v Brøndby IF

14/09/2008 16:30 BST
  3.80 3.50 1.869 All Bets (23) 
OB v SønderjyskE

15/09/2008 18:00 BST
  1.25 5.00 12.00 All Bets (23)


----------

